# Draw Length



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

If almost 28 is to short and 29 is to long I'd try 28 1/2 and see how that feels.** Start* back from the target a few yards with an arrow or two then work back that will keep you from loosing arrows


----------



## LarryB52 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thestudent said:


> If almost 28 is to short and 29 is to long I'd try 28 1/2 and see how that feels.** Start* back from the target a few yards with an arrow or two then work back that will keep you from loosing arrows


I've been trying everything. Is the John Dudley method of fist on the wall measuring to the corner of your mouth the correct way to measure for draw length. I've been shooting at 28" for 2 years and couldn't get a good grouping at longer distances. So I've been working on my form and the long distance groupings are still no good. So I thought it was my draw length. And that's where I'm at now. And my groups are still no good.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

First off either of those methods are just starting points. You need to play with them to find what works for you.
Second
To fit the bow properly the draw length fits the bow to face. It can vary a little on different length ATA bows. D loop length fits the back half. So you need to play with both to get the bow to fit properly. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

LarryB52 said:


> I've been trying everything. Is the John Dudley method of fist on the wall measuring to the corner of your mouth the correct way to measure for draw length. I've been shooting at 28" for 2 years and couldn't get a good grouping at longer distances. So I've been working on my form and the long distance groupings are still no good. So I thought it was my draw length. And that's where I'm at now. And my groups are still no good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Post a how's my form in Gen Discussion, and then we can work on your groups step by step. If needed, I can show you how to tune a bow IN BETWEEN DL module sizes.


----------



## LarryB52 (Nov 5, 2017)

nuts&bolts said:


> Post a how's my form in Gen Discussion, and then we can work on your groups step by step. If needed, I can show you how to tune a bow IN BETWEEN DL module sizes.


I think I got it. My nose is touching the string for the first time. I had to adjust my peep but I think I got it. It got dark so I won't be able to try any shots until tomorrow after work. Give me a few days and I'll post a "how's my form". Seen a lot of know it alls that only play off what the guy first in line says and to be honest I'd rather work on it myself a little before I go through all that bs. You seem to know your stuff though. All the edited pictures seem to really break it all down and gives the OP helpful criticism. Yeah, I'll have to do that. I am VERY interested in learning how to adjust between module sizes as well as any other helpful tuning info you wouldn't care to pass along. I'm fairly new to archery and where as I don't have an actual press, I have a bowmaster that I think will suffice. Thanks for your response man and I look forward to any help you can provide.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## carltuesday (Nov 4, 2019)

Just a side note: depending on bow tune and your arrows it is also possible that is contributing to your groups falling apart as you move further back, but it's masked when you are shooting at 20 yards or so. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Subscribed for nuts&bolts information [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kentM (Mar 10, 2016)

You need to switch to a left handed bow or block your left eye so it doesn't take over during your shot

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

